# Установка имплантата b-twin



## lulaka (18 Янв 2008)

добрый вечер! прошу совета в вопросе о целесообразности установки титанового имплантата b-twin.  в моем случае решение об операции принято, а вот вопрос про железяку подвис, потому как штука дорогая, доктора на настивают, хотите - поставим, больше шансов на рецидивы, но Вы в целом и так вполне можете обойтись. Еще один врач сказал, что принять решение можно на основании функциональных рентгеновских проб, где можно увидеть, "гуляет" ли позвоночник или все-таки стабилен более-менее. Именно сейчас финансовый вопрос не смущает, если надо, значит надо. Не коронка на зуб все-таки, а серьезная операция.
ну и вообще, интересно, есть ли здесь люди, кому ставили этот имплант, как он прижился. Именитый иммунолог с мировым именем (еврейсих кровей, кстати ) категорически отговаривает ставить имплант производства Израиля. В принципе, титан не должен вызывать нагноение, а вот нейрохирурги говорят от таких случаях, значит там титан, но нет тот что ли? Спасибо.


----------



## Оленька (18 Янв 2008)

*установка имплантата b-twin*



lulaka написал(а):


> ну и вообще, интересно, есть ли здесь люди, кому ставили этот имплант, как он прижился.


Ставили не мне,соседке по палате в больнице (Москва),где я лежала (я отказалась от b-twin-а).Не хочу пугать,но предостеречь-ей поставили не тот размер,в итоге отнялась вторая нога,обычную МРТ с имплантом не делуют(она не из Москвы,через полгода после операции мне звонила,это с ее слов).Не знаю что сейчас,контакт с ней потерялся.


----------



## lulaka (18 Янв 2008)

*установка имплантата b-twin*

Оленька, спасибо!


----------

